# Another morning question



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

How many of you find that you do not experience continued symptoms once the morning is over?


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Dr. Bolen:Mine doesn't bother me that much anymore. But, when it does, after I go a few times that's it for the day.JeanG


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Ok, to answer your question. I think sometimes the morning will set the tone for the rest of the day. If I am having problems in the morning then I tend to have problems the whole day or even for days after that. If I tend to have a good morning -- one where I can relax and let my stomach work then it does set the tone for a better day for me.There doesn't always seem to be the correlation though with just mornings for me. Any change in anything will set my ibs off and there doesn't always seem to be any rhyme or reason as far as I know.


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

I seem to be way out of step with all the morning people. I'm almost always best in the morning, and get progressively worse as the day goes on. Bloating always increases during the day. I've started trying to make important appts. early in the day since by afternoon I'm miserably uncomfortable and have trouble focusing. Getting to sleep at night is a big challenge.I'm looking forward to getting my tapes ... 6 to 9 more days, they should be here! I'm sure hoping they'll help. I know my IBS is at least partly stress related, and I just learned that my little sister is day to day with an unoperable aortic aneurysm.


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

I'm just like Rita. If I wake up gassy and gross I tend to have problems for the rest of the day and it usually results in the big D. But in general mornings have improved for me. My body had to make the big adjustment from starting work at my last job at 10am to starting work at my present job at 7am. It doesn't mean I'm "better" but I think my tummy has adjusted to eating earlier.


----------



## JJUK (Feb 25, 2002)

My D problems start 30 - 60 minutes from waking and improve from lunch onwards. There are the odd exceptions e.g. If I sleep in at the weekends I can sometimes miss the big D.


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

For several years my D was always bad in the morning, but after that was over I was pretty much OK for the day.Then my IBS got even worse, and I would have problems later in the day as well. Also my gas always has gotten worse as the day goes on.


----------



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

The reason that I asked this is that when I have patients keep a log of their symptoms, they are surprised when I point out that they are usually done with bowel movements by lunchtime. They tend to percieve that they have to deal with their IBS all day long. This is generally due to anxiety about symptoms and constant checking. When they realize that their systems are done by noon, they are able to relax and get on with the rest of their day.Another common misperception has to do with the loose stools they experience in the morning. They see these loose stools as evidence of diarrhea (thinking of it similar to virus-produced diarrhea) and that therefore they are at risk for an accident throughout the day. Again, patients are quite reassured when I point out that the loose stools are do to the overactivation of the colon due to IBS, thus emptying stools that have not yet had time to sit in the lower colon and firm up. For most of them, once the colon is emptied, their systems calm down and are quiet for the rest of the day.Is this similar to what any of you have experienced?


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

No not similar for me at all. I am not D or loose stools type at all though. For me it is pain and spasms most of the day. The spasms are whether or not I am able to go to the bathroom. Sometimes I think it is unrelated. I have spasms in my URQ (Upper Right Quadrant) and it feels like it is trying to push (contract). Even on days where I have been able to go the bathroom somewhat normal say for even a week straight I still have the pain and spasms. The spasms and pain are not related to eating always either but sometimes eating can help or make it worse. It is very complicated...I have just gotten used to the sensation and continue on...


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

In my case i have no D, no loose stools.It's pain (when the pain is there...). I was D, i'm no more, since many years (unless my doc says "i'll give you anti-inflamatory drug" for..". So i say "Thank you Doc, not for me").I get rid of the D by using garlic pills (high doses) and also eating low carb food (different carb type with food like turnip, rutabaga,..etc).Usually i have pain when i awake then almost nothing during the day. These days, no pain at all.------ bye


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

As for myself, my worst time has always been right after lunch. That has since shifted a little to where it is more in the morning than after lunch, but I do know that after I am "settled" from lunch I can get on with my day and I am fine from then on. This applies most of the time, but of course, there are exceptions! On the whole, though, I usually can forget totally about "accidents" after about 1 or 2 p.m..


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Hi Dr. Bolen, my symptoms have been totally relieved by using Mike's audiotapes but when I did suffer from IBS/D(for 35 yrs) my bad symptoms were in the morning as you suggested. Anxiety over something very stressful could trigger the spasms anytime but ordinarily the mornings were the worst. Norb


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

I would say that this was true for me, morning has always been my worst time but by say 11am - I am generally fine. The only exception to that would be if I had eaten something in the evening that would trigger my bowel to flush out within two hours of eating.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Clair, good to see you back to bug us. Hugs







Seriously glad your back and hope we can help you through some of your recent issues. I am here to lecture you have no fear.







LOlMornings for me are 95 percent better for me via HT. I still don't like Monday's though.


----------



## alikeith (May 21, 2002)

dr,I seem to usually not experience problems once the morning is over. I usually pass bowels movements quite a bit in the morning. Sometimes 3 times in an hour. Is that normal? Also, do you have any suggestions on how to overcome the fear of going places. I am afraid to be anywhere without knowing a restroom is near. It is a terrible way to live. I am trying to mentaly tell myself i am fine when i go places. It seems though everyday as soon as i get to work i must have a bowel movement. I know it is because i have afear of having one and not making it to the restroom. Alison


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2002)

Time of day has never mattered for me with regard to symptoms. Emotions come and go on a whim, as does IBS. If I were to try and link any symptoms to something "tangible"... it would probably be my own moods. Granted, physical well-being does affect our moods at times, but generally I can trace a bad physiological response to a negative emotional trigger. I think perhaps part of the strategy for improving such responses is to "catch" them when they first come on, recognize the physiological response that is coming about as a result, practice controlled breathing and "be good to yourself" therapy as in conciously saying to yourself.... This is OK... and I am OK... and there are always options... I don't have to be a victim.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2002)

If I had to pick a time of day that was worse than others, I would probably have to pick afternoons and especially right after lunch. (Sorry, Eric)


----------



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

In response to Alikeith's questions: 3 times an hour for bowel movements is not unusual for IBS. In terms of fear of going places, it is a good idea to plan ahead for bathroom access, knowing that your IBS results in a feeling of urgency. Have you ever had an accident? If not, you can trust your body to keep control until you are in a bathroom. If you had, you want to work to keep your body as calm as possible, telling yourself that you will reach a restroom in time, as anxiety will only serve to speed up your system. You might want to learn to use relaxation techniques and calming self-talk to help to reduce your anxiety re: getting to a rest room.


----------



## alikeith (May 21, 2002)

Dr,How to you make it stop? I and everyone else have to work and you cant always get up whenver you want to rush to the restroom. Not to mention i always get alot of gas immediately before i need to have a bowel movement. You cant control these things. I hate it. Does fiber supplements help? i have always made it to the bathroom in time luckily, except once. For some reason when i travel it is worse. One time when i was on vacation, i did not make it to the restroom and now that is why i have such a fear to go places. Also what foods make it worse?Alison


----------

